# Vikings



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Camp starts today and in 2 weeks they have their first preseason game. I'm not one to get too excited about the pre-season, but I think the Vikes have a MUCH improved defense and will not miss much on offense w/out Moss and Onterrio Smith. The big question on offense will be the durability of Bennett. What's your prediction of the season? Besides the 2 Green Bay wins.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1.Vikings

2.Lions

3.Packers

4.Bears


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Sounds about right Ken. :thumb:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

:withstupid: the 2nd place in the division to me seems like a wild card between the lions and packers. It depends on if joey harrington is starting out bad or good.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am really pumped to watch the new D. Hope they can score some points since the offence won't be as good.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

would have to say the bears may have a chance at 2nd in the division with there defense alone, as long as urlacher is healthy.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

OH I can't wait.. that only means bow hunting isn't to far away but I do love the fooseball to


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As noted, I'm real excited for their revamped defense.

They'll go 11-5.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd have to say the vikes will probably be in the 10-6 to 12-4 range depending on how the injury situation goes throughout the year. The pack did absolutely no thing to help themselves in regards to this season. Where as the lions and bears got better by leaps and bounds as well. I think the 2nd place team in the north will gain a wild card entrance in the playoffs, but at this point it's tough to say if it will be the lions or the bears. Grossman was out most of last year and I think he has some ability, just hasn't had the time to prove it yet. I don't believe the lions season hangs on harrington as much as people think, management has a pretty tight leash with him I would assume and having Jeff Garcia as your backup feels pretty good.

1. Vikes 12-4

2. Bears 9-7

3. Lions 8-8

4. Packers 5-11


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

1 - Vikings

2 - Lions

3 - Bears

4 - Packers

I think the Vikes will be fine this year even without Moss, lets face it, as good as he was we never won the super bowl with him, so it just proves the point that it's a team sport. The new defense should take alot of pressure off the offense.

By the way I forgot, who is Daunte's back up?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Brad Johnson is Daunte's back up this year.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> They'll go 11-5.


   

Oh I love your enthusiasm Huey......I hope your right!!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The Vikes are going all the way this year! There's two reasons why we never won a super bowl with Moss.

1). Dennis Green's piss poor coaching against the Falcons in the NFC title game in '98. If the Vikes wouldn't have been upset we would have rolled over the Broncos.

2). Red McCombs. When you have a penny pinching owner who will only shell out big contracts to the franchise players and not spend any money on defense you're not going to go very far. If Red would have opened his checkbook for some defense when Moss was here we could have been great. We always had a great offense, with even just an average defense over the terrible ones we had while Moss was here, who knows? We could have gone all the way.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

They went 15-1 with the 15th ranked D in the league. They showcased that when it came down to stopping the Falcons at the end of that game and couldn't. I agree though, Reeves totally out coached Greene in the second half with his adjustments. When time was running down on the play clock on the Anderson missed FG play they needed to call time out. He was clearly rushing that kick. Oh we can go on and on I guess but that one still stings me. This should be an interesting year though. :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

They finaly signed Troy Williamson, they have one more to sign.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

This is going to be a great year for Vikings football!

Look to the lions to be our key matchups for winning the conference this year. If we take both games from the lions, we should be able to take the conf.

I hope birk comes back healthy from his surgery and is as close to 100% by game 1 as possible, cause we're goin to need him for our run game. I think bennet is going to have a stand-out / career year if our O-line is healthy. Finally, we gotta sign erasmus james right now!

*Any word on fantasy football this year?*


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

With Jimmy back there's no stopping us! :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> With Jimmy back there's no stopping us!


I hope he can stay healthy. He can make a big difference.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Hopefully micheal bennet can also stay healthy.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

My wife made a great observation this weekend as my dad and I were discussing the upcoming season and I think it went like "I don't know why you like getting your heart broken every year?" 
Well I don't like getting my heart broke, I live for it. Watching the Vikes evey year is an adventure and I just know someday they will win it all before I'm dead. This year I am optimistic yet I worry about an injury to Bennet and an uncertain lb crew. I am predicting 10-6 and no last second catch knocking us out of the the playoffs. Instead I see the NFC championship game again along with a loss due the fact that Tice can't understand that a good kicker is important..... :soapbox:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I used to bleed purple back in the Bud Grant days. Until I finally realized that no matter what the Vikings do they almost always do two things. 1. They always play down to their opponant. 2. They always put themselves in a position to lose. So I put my loalty 10 years ago into the Packers, and I haven't been sorry once.

So come on who's with me!!! You won't be sorry!!!

It's time to bleed GREEN.

Sodsucker


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's too easy being a packers fan....with all the championships, the aura of a legendary outdoor stadium, and the whole cheesehad thing. Well, maybe not the cheesehead thing. It takes a REAL fan to be a vikings fan and have your heart torn out every year when they choke. Being a packers fan would be too boring for me.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

"NO....NO.....The Cardinals have just knocked the Vikings out of the playoffs......NO!"

"Snap down, kick is up for the extra point,.....no good!!!" "Are you kidding me??" "Get the hell out of here!"

Name the kicker in the second quote!!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Gary Anderson? I remember that game I almost had to buy a new TV but I am not sure of the kicker.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

doug gasp brien. I had to leave the room every time that bum kicked. And i about had a stroke when the vikes were thinking of re-signing him this past spring.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

How could i forget that weasel!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

word is aaron elling is pounding the ball so far in camp. He was tice's boy from the start so my guess is he will be the kicker come the start of season, for how long though who knows??

One thing about kickers is they seem to get better with age up until about the late 30's. I'm still ticked though they didn't attempt to go after nugent.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good job Hook!! Another great Viking moment: Kickoff in the 2000 championship game, aka The Meadowlands Massacre...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bob....the kick you are thinking of was the missed field goal by Anderson in the NFC championship game against Atlanta in 1998.That was a tough one especially after him going the entire season without missing one.

Brien will probably beat the Vikings this year with a Bears field goal in the last minute.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm a little dissapointed..... I figured Remmi would have chimed in on the Packers by now. I think he is being slowly converted to a Vikings fan. Ah, yes, I still remember the warm feeling I got as I watched the Pack trudge off the frosted sod of Lambaugh Field in their season ending loss to the Vikes! 
:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Your right Ken
They have ripped my heart out soooooo many times it is hard to keep them all straight. Still my team though  GO VIKES!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Paging Remmi, Paging Remmi............Is he still in the land of wing shooters or did he move on us!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I can't believe we have to argue over the purple pukes again this year! I will admit, the pack is going to be having a down year with all of their losses...........but............I'd rather be a packer fan than a vikes fan ANYDAY!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Goll darn it, Remmi..... I thought for sure your future wife would have made being a Vikes a mandatory requirement before any marriage took place. Hell, I had to pass a Vikings trivia test before I was allowed into my wife's family! (Even though she is the only one in the family who could give a rip!)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Believe me..........her father tries to brain wash me (impossible feat) and I am always pushing the Green and Gold on my little woman! You should see her dad's face when she uses a Packer players name in a football discussion! :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I do bleed purple every year. I have my foam brick's now, and I have my vikings jersy. I like the rise and fall of the season and I like not knowing how we are going to screw it up again. Kind of like a mystery but I just have to watch. Kinda like a train wreck, don't want to, you have to!

GO PURPLE REIGN!!!!


----------

